# What kibble is best?



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been going through a lot of these threads and have been paying attention to good brands of kibble. It seems that most people prefer either Orijen, Acana or Fromms. I have been feeding frozen raw and ZiwiPeak, but may want to have a really good quality grain-free kibble on hand as well. With the issues I've been reading about Rosemary and Sodium Selenite, which food do you go with? Also, I've read that Orijen is too high in protein. So which is the best grain-free kibble that is safe to feed and will still produce tiny, low odor poops?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I currently feed kibble because Lola won't go near raw food! I rotate between the fromm grain free varieties and then top it with freeze-dried Stella and Chewy's (only a little bit because it's super rich). I used to feed Acana a couple of years ago, but the Lola had a hard time with the kibble since it's kinda big. The Fromm kibble is all super small. But both Fromm and Acana are great options. I also think the Orijen is too high in protein for my pack, I would consider feeding it if I had larger, working dogs.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think that the two most recommended brands are Acana and Fromm. Orijen is a great food- but it can be a little high in protein for our little guys. I think Acana is the number 1, in my opinion. Before I decided to go with Ziwipeak, I decided on Acana Pacifica. Just make sure to go with the Regionals (aka the grain free line)- Pacifica, Ranchlands, Wild Prairie, and Grasslands.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fromm and Acana are the best kibbles IMO.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

We are transitioning onto Acana Pacifica and Brew loves it so much. He definitely has tiny, not very stinky poos.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

We went from Orijen which my little gal liked, to Fromm after reading about Orijen's Protein level and the fact that it could be a tad too much.

They really seem to enjoy the Fromm and I just found out if I save my UPC's every 12th or 13th bag is free ~ so I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I swear by Fromm! That is what I used to feed all of the time. Now, I feed Stella and Chewys, but Roxy still receives Fromm on occasion.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble ... check out this site, or ones similar. Aim for a 5-6 star kibble!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wellness core grain-free all the way here for both my pups :albino:


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

I know that these are highly recommended and high quality foods, but what about all of the warnings like the rosemary and sodium selenite? I've heard bad things about both of those, so how do you choose between Acana or Fromm? Each one contains one of these ingredients.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about those personally- they are pretty far down the ingredient list. You could also go with a pre-made raw if you are really worried about those two ingredients.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I had all of my dogs on fromm after the big diamond recall (had been feeding totw) but Im in the process of switching to something else. All was good at first, but about a week in, my dogs all started eating feces, to the point that they would circle around waiting for someone to potty (I poop scoop right away, but they were all around like vultures). Several other people I know had this issue as well. Even with the poo eating, I was going to continue feeding the food because It was affordable, has excellent ingredients, and I could buy it at a place 10 minutes from my house. Ive noticed that Im feeding a good bit more of it than I was of other foods, and my dogs arent keeping good weight on. Their coats are also dull, and one of my LC boys has been itching a bit but has no fleas. I really wanted to love this food, but its not working here for us.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with Missy, they're so far down the ingredient list, I don't think it would matter. I would try to get some samples of fromm and then buy the sample size of acana (it's like $3) to see which one your puppies like more. They may prefer one over the other. I haven't heard (or experienced) any dogs eating either poop on fromm and I have been feeding it for a couple years. It seems no matter which food I try, I always come back to fromm. I may try acana again one day as my crew liked it, but the kibble was kinda big.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Origen an acana are the best IMO. Origen is too rich for Guillermo so he gets acana. Chica still gets Origen.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Right now I have them on ZP and Stella and Chewy's frozen raw. I'm planning to just keep them on that full time, but would like to have a back up kibble if it's ever needed.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I just switched Rico over to Fromm and his itching has improved so much in just 5 days and stools are much better too! I am very happy with the results so far


----------

